# after effects - spiegeln?



## boarter (10. Januar 2005)

hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in ae eine komposition spiegeln kann die in einer andren komposition verschachtelt ist?
das spiegeln bei effekte spiegelt zwar das video nur behält es das alte video bei.
ich will aber nur das video einmal und zwar gespiegelt.
kann mir jemand helfen?
danke schon einmal.
boarter


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2005)

Bei skalieren einen negativen Wert ( -100%)  eingeben. 


mfg chmee


----------



## boarter (10. Januar 2005)

fett danke schön


----------



## boarter (10. Januar 2005)

zu früh gefreut.

will horizontal spiegeln nicht vertikal. 
also an der mittelsenkrechten.

sorry doch gut so.
die breite nur natürlich.
danke schön


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Januar 2005)

Moin!

 Es gibt doch Skalierungswerte für alle Achsen --> X, Y, (Z); daher ich nix verstehe das Probleme.


----------



## 27b-6 (11. Januar 2005)

Ups!

  Erst zu Ende lesen!
  Du hast Deinen Fehler ja schon selbst bemerkt.

  Wenn's geht, bitte meine Beiträge löschen.


----------

